# Looking for a Vizsla Breeder



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)




----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

I hate you...


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

PahtridgeHunter said:


> I hate you...


:lol: :lol:


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

It's spelled "VIZSULLA"


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

GVSUKUSH said:


> It's spelled "VIZSULLA"


Correction:

VISZUALLA

"Veesh-Wulla"


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Hevi said:


> Correction:
> 
> VISZUALLA
> 
> "Veesh-Wulla"


Well, pardon my Fred!


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

GVSUKUSH said:


> Well, pardon my Fred!


You're making a "hudge" mistake.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

PahtridgeHunter said:


> You're making a "hudge" mistake.


Eggzackly


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll just come out and say it...









:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

I think you win with that avatar!


...is it strange that I like it?:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigman (Dec 7, 2005)

*I got my V. from*

* Red Dog Kennels *

* Larry Hontz*
* 14318 Grafton rd.*
* Carleton Mich.*
* 731-654-6756*
*www.reddogkennels.com*

*[email protected]*

* I'm more than happy with this dog -Goodluck *


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Another Score!!!:lol:


----------



## redvdog (Jul 24, 2005)

PahtridgeHunter said:


> THIS THREAD IS TWO YEARS OLD!!! I'M NOT LOOKING FOR A VIZSLA!!!
> 
> THANKS FOR THE CONCERN!!!:lol: :lol: :lol:


Just thought I would move this down the post so MAYBE people will notice:corkysm55


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Who revived this thread in the first place? Then one might ask why as well?


----------



## redvdog (Jul 24, 2005)

NEMichsportsman said:


> Who revived this thread in the first place? Then one might ask why as well?


I think that person would be Hevi. I'm guessing because he had nothing else to do?


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

redvdog said:


> I think that person would be Hevi. I'm guessing because he had nothing else to do?


Don't be like that. With all his mushroom picking, fishing, and puppy raising he is doing more than most of us right now.


----------



## redvdog (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm sorry Mike your right:evil: 

Then I change my guess to just to mess with people?


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

You shouldn't think so hard about things. Being a Visssa - uh - Visua -Vizsulula - ah hell .... being a red dog person, thinking too hard may be bad for you.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

redvdog said:


> I think that person would be Hevi. I'm guessing because he had nothing else to do?


Yeah.....I'm constantly sitting around doing nothing.:lol:


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

Hevi said:


>


Here I figured someone other than P hunter might have brought it back because they were looking for a Vizsla. Nope just Hevi causing trouble


----------



## redvdog (Jul 24, 2005)

Hevi said:


> Yeah.....I'm constantly sitting around doing nothing.:lol:


 
Obviously:lol:


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

redvdog said:


> Obviously:lol:


Apparently you aren't lacking for spare time.


----------



## redvdog (Jul 24, 2005)

Hevi said:


> Apparently you aren't lacking for spare time.


Nope got hours of spare time once the kids & dogs are in bed


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

For a 2 year old thread this thing is getting a lot of action.  :lol:


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

midwestfisherman said:


> For a 2 year old thread this thing is getting a lot of action.  :lol:


Your right its a hot topic now lol

Hope after all this phunter gets a V lol


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

festeraeb said:


> Hope after all this phunter gets a V lol


He probably will.....


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Hevi said:


> He probably will.....


Don't you have some work to do or something?:lol:


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

festeraeb said:


> Your right its a hot topic now lol
> 
> Hope after all this phunter gets a V lol


Is that Funter?


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Jay,

Heard about a sweet litter of Golden Doodles Yesterday "known as Hunters also" is what the "ad" said.

PM me for the right number.


If not get ahold of VHD he has the inside skinny on V's!


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> Jay,
> 
> Heard about a sweet litter of Golden Doodles Yesterday "known as Hunters also" is what the "ad" said.
> 
> ...


Do you know what "Blunt Force Trauma" means?:lol:


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

PahtridgeHunter said:


> Do you know what "Blunt Force Trauma" means?:lol:


Yeah it is what is needed to train a shorthair.

Good luck with your new pointing dog next summer what ever breed you decide - to get - you have been researching V's for almost two years, and will end up with a shorthair, setter, or pointer I bet.


----------



## Vizsla Hunt Dog (Jan 8, 2003)

Steelheadfred said:


> If not get ahold of VHD he has the inside skinny on V's!


Thanks Fritz, but I know nothing about V's and even less about other dogs. Sorry phunter, I can't help you out on this one.

Good luck in your search though.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> Yeah it is what is needed to train a shorthair.


Or a duck dog with cropped ears.......


----------



## big no no (Dec 14, 2005)

Get ahold of Adam W I hear he knows of a litter of hard charging Yorkies if you dont mind a flushing dog.:evilsmile


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Hevi said:


> Or a duck dog with cropped ears.......


You could also use blunt force trama in order to remove quills from a certain dog that is named after an american firearms company, even though said owner does not own a gun by such company!:lol: 

So Jay lets narrow down the list.

V
Yorkie 
Golden Doodle.


----------



## SteelSearchin (Apr 8, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> . . . So Jay lets narrow down the list.
> V
> Yorkie
> Golden Doodle.


Don't forget the rare, but expensive, red pointing shorthaired labradoodle. :yikes: 

*WHY WON'T THIS THREAD JUST DIE!?!?!?* 

_Thanks a bunch Mates! _


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I think this thread has run it's course!

Maybe we can revive it again in 2008 and see how Pahtridge is doing with his new red dog!!


----------

